# tae



## Qcumber

As regards basic natural needs I have found four nouns and the corresponding _*ma-*_ verbs for three of them.
*úhaw* "thirst" > *maúhaw* "be thirsty"
*gútom* "hunger" > *magútom* "be hungry"
*íhì *"urine" > *maíhì* "need to urinate"
*táe* "feces" > Ø

*Does matáe "need to defecate" exist? *

The only verb enterred in my dictionary is:
*mátaé* "be unable to control one's bowel movements"
with the same stress shift as in
*máihî *"have to urinate frequently"

This stress shift is the standard one from the noun to the adjective:
*gútom* "hunger" > *gutóm* "hungry"
*úhaw* "thirst" > *uháw* "thirsty"

With _íhì_ the meaning is markedly different.
*íhì *"urine" > *ihî *"who has to urinate frequently"

*Is táe > taé "who has to defecate frequently" is used independently from its derived verb mátaé?*


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> As regards basic natural needs I have found four nouns and the corresponding _*ma-*_ verbs for three of them.
> *úhaw* "thirst" > *maúhaw* "be thirsty"
> *gútom* "hunger" > *magútom* "be hungry"
> *íhì *"urine" > *maíhì* "need to urinate"
> *táe* "feces" > Ø
> 
> *Does matáe "need to defecate" exist? *
> 
> The only verb enterred in my dictionary is:
> *mátaé* "be unable to control one's bowel movements"
> with the same stress shift as in
> *máihî *"have to urinate frequently"
> 
> This stress shift is the standard one from the noun to the adjective:
> *gútom* "hunger" > *gutóm* "hungry"
> *úhaw* "thirst" > *uháw* "thirsty"
> 
> With _íhì_ the meaning is markedly different.
> *íhì *"urine" > *ihî *"who has to urinate frequently"
> 
> *Is táe > taé "who has to defecate frequently" is used independently from its derived verb mátaé?*


 
It can be both noun and verb. Your definition is actually correct. 

Baka matae ka pag nagkàkakaín ka sa handaan. 
(Literal translation: You might suddenly feel like defecating uncontrollably after overeating in the party.)


----------



## Qcumber

What I'd like to know is:

Do Tagalogs still distinguish the two following verbs in pronunciation? 

1)* íhì* "urine" > *maíhì* "need to urinate"
2)* ihî* [intensive form] > *máihî *"have to urinate frequently"

Does *táe* have the two verbs like *íhì*?

3) *táe* "feces" > *matáe* "need to defecate" ?
4) *taé* [intensive] > *mátaé* "have to defecate frequently" ?


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> What I'd like to know is:
> 
> Do Tagalogs still distinguish the two following verbs in pronunciation?
> 
> 1)* íhì* "urine" > *maíhì* "need to urinate"
> 2)* ihî* [intensive form] > *ihi ng ihi ("gripo"   joke)*"have to urinate frequently"
> 
> Does *táe* have the two verbs like *íhì*?
> 
> 3) *táe* "feces" > *matáe* "need to defecate" ?
> 4) *taé* [intensive] > _*tae ng tae ; **nagtatae*_ "have to defecate frequently" ?


----------

